# كتاب توربين الرياح



## بيبرس العراق (22 أكتوبر 2010)

توربين الرياح جهاز يقوم بتحويل الطاقة الحركية للرياح إلى طاقة ميكانيكية دوارة ، والذي يستخدم بعد ذلك للقيام بعمل. في النماذج الأكثر تقدما ، يتم تحويل الطاقة إلى كهرباء التناوب ، الشكل الأكثر تنوعا من الطاقة ، وذلك باستخدام مولد. 










منذ لآلاف السنين وقد استخدم الناس طواحين الهواء لضخ المياه أو طحن الحبوب. حتى في القرن العشرين طويل القامة ، نحيل ، أدلى توربينات الرياح المتعددة مزود بالريش تماما من المعدن كانت تستخدم في المنازل والمزارع الأمريكية لضخ المياه في نظام السباكة في المنزل أو في حوض سقي الماشية و. بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى ، بدأ العمل على تطوير توربينات الرياح التي يمكن ان تنتج الكهرباء. اخترع مارسيلو جاكوبس نموذجا أوليا في عام 1927 يمكن أن توفر الطاقة للجهاز راديو ومصابيح قليلة ولكن القليل آخر. وانخفض جاكوبس الصغيرة ، وتوربينات الرياح كافية عند زيادة الطلب على الكهرباء في وقت لاحق ، خارج نطاق الاستخدام. 

ولدت أول توربينات الرياح على نطاق واسع التي بنيت في الولايات المتحدة بالمر Cosslett بوتنام في 1934 ، هو الانتهاء منه في عام 1941. وكانت آلة ضخمة. وكان برج 36،6 ياردة (33.5 مترا) ، واثنين من ريش الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ وبأقطار من 58 ياردة (53 مترا). يمكن التوربينات بوتنام الرياح إنتاج 1250 كيلو واط من الكهرباء ، أو ما يكفي لتلبية الاحتياجات من بلدة صغيرة. بيد أنه ، تخلت في 1945 بسبب عطل ميكانيكي. 

مع الحظر النفطي 1970s ، بدأت الولايات المتحدة مرة أخرى للنظر في جدوى إنتاج الكهرباء الرخيصة من توربينات الرياح. في عام 1975 وكان النموذج الأولي وزارة الدفاع ، في عملية الإخراج. وكانت هذه التوربينات 100 كيلو واط مع اثنين من 21 ياردة ريش (19 مترا). المزيد من النماذج يتبع (وزارة الدفاع ، الزراعة العضوية ، وزارة الدفاع - 1 ، وزارة الدفاع - 2 ، الخ) ، كل أكبر وأقوى من سابقتها. حاليا ، الولايات المتحدة وزارة الطاقة تهدف الى تجاوز 3200 كيلوواط لكل آلة. 

نماذج مختلفة كثيرة من توربينات الرياح موجودة ، والأكثر لفتا كونها المحور الرأسي Darrieus ، الذي هو على شكل بيضة والخافق. النموذج الأكثر معتمدة من قبل الشركات المصنعة التجارية ، ومع ذلك ، فإن التوربينات الأفقية المحور ، مع قدرة 100 كيلووات وحول ثلاث شفرات لا يزيد عن 33 ياردة (30 مترا) في الطول. توربينات الرياح مع ثلاث شفرات تدور أكثر سلاسة وأسهل من تلك التي توازن مع اثنين من ريش. أيضا ، في حين أن توربينات الرياح أكبر انتاج المزيد من الطاقة ، ونماذج أصغر وأقل عرضة للخضوع لعطل ميكانيكي كبير ، وبالتالي فهي أكثر اقتصادا للمحافظة عليه. 

انتشرت مزارع الرياح في جميع أنحاء الولايات المتحدة ، وعلى الأخص في ولاية كاليفورنيا. مزارع الرياح صفائف ضخمة من توربينات الرياح مجموعة في مجالات الإنتاج الرياح مواتية. عدد كبير من التوربينات الريحية مترابطة ضروري من أجل إنتاج ما يكفي من الكهرباء لتلبية احتياجات السكان كبيرة. حاليا ، وتوربينات الرياح 17000 في مزارع الرياح التي تملكها عدة شركات إنتاج الطاقة الريحية 3700000000 كيلو واط / ساعة من الكهرباء سنويا ، ما يكفي لتلبية احتياجات الطاقة من 500000 منزل. 
مواد أولية 

توربين رياح يتكون من ثلاثة أجزاء أساسية : البرج ، والكنة ، وريش الدوار. البرج هو إما برج الحديدية المجلفنة مشابهة لأبراج كهربائية أو برج أنبوبي الصلب مع سلم إلى داخل الكنة. 
الخطوة الأولى في بناء توربينات الرياح هو إقامة البرج. على الرغم من أن أجزاء الصلب البرج يتم تصنيعها خارج الموقع في المصنع ، ويتم تجميعها عادة على الموقع. وانسحب الأجزاء معا قبل الانتصاب ، ويتم الاحتفاظ برج الأفقي حتى التنسيب. رافعة مصاعد برج في الموقف ، وشددت جميع البراغي ، ويتم اختبار الاستقرار عند الانتهاء. المقبل ، يتم تثبيت الكنة الألياف الزجاجية. في أساليب العمل الداخلية حملة رمح رئيسي ، وعلبة التروس ، والملعب شفرة وياو الضوابط يتم تجميعها والتي شنت على إطار قاعدة في مصنع. وانسحب بعد ذلك الكنة حول المعدات. في الموقع ، ورفع الكنة على البرج المنجزة واندفع في مكانها. 
الخطوة الأولى في بناء توربينات الرياح هو إقامة البرج. على الرغم من أن أجزاء الصلب البرج يتم تصنيعها خارج الموقع في المصنع ، ويتم تجميعها عادة على الموقع. وانسحب الأجزاء معا قبل الانتصاب ، ويتم الاحتفاظ برج الأفقي حتى التنسيب. رافعة مصاعد برج في الموقف ، وشددت جميع البراغي ، ويتم اختبار الاستقرار عند الانتهاء. 
المقبل ، يتم تثبيت الكنة الألياف الزجاجية. في أساليب العمل الداخلية حملة رمح رئيسي ، وعلبة التروس ، والملعب شفرة وياو الضوابط يتم تجميعها والتي شنت على إطار قاعدة في مصنع. وانسحب بعد ذلك الكنة حول المعدات. في الموقع ، ورفع الكنة على البرج المنجزة واندفع في مكانها. 
معظم الأبراج لم يكن لديك الرجال ، والتي هي الكابلات المستخدمة للحصول على الدعم ، ومصنوعة من الفولاذ معظم التي تم المغلفة مع سبيكة الزنك لحماية ، على الرغم من رسم بعض بدلا من ذلك. برج توربين نموذجي الاميركية الصنع هو حوالي 80 أقدام ويزن حوالي 19000 £. 

والكنة هو قوي ، وشركة شل جوفاء الذي يحتوي على الأعمال الداخلية للتوربينات الرياح. عادة مصنوعة من الألياف الزجاجية ، والكنة يحتوي على عمود المحرك الرئيسي وعلبة التروس و. ويحتوي أيضا على درجة السيطرة على شفرة ، والنظام الهيدروليكي الذي يتحكم في زاوية من ريش ، ومحرك ياو ، الذي يسيطر على الموقف من التوربينات بالنسبة لطاقة الرياح. المولد والضوابط الالكترونية المعدات القياسية ومن أهم مكونات مصنوعة من الفولاذ والنحاس. والكنة نموذجي عن التوربينات الحالية يزن حوالي 22000 £. 

استخدام المواد الأكثر تنوعا والأكثر التجريب مع المواد الجديدة تحدث مع ريش. على الرغم من أن معظم المواد المستخدمة في المهيمن في ريش توربينات الرياح التجارية مع الألياف الزجاجية المجوفة ، والمواد الأخرى في استخدام تشمل بريتون وخفيفة الوزن والالومنيوم. ريش خشبية صلبة ، ولكن معظم شفرات تتكون من الجلد المحيطة الأساسية التي هي جوفاء أو مملوءة بمادة خفيفة الوزن مثل رغوة بلاستيكية أو العسل ، أو الخشب البلسا. والألياف الزجاجية شفرة نموذجية حوالي 15 مترا طولا ويزن حوالي 2500 £. 

توربينات الرياح تشمل أيضا علبة المرافق ، والذي يحول طاقة الرياح إلى كهرباء والتي تقع عند قاعدة البرج. كابلات توصيل مختلفة علبة المرافق لالكنة ، والبعض الآخر ربط التوربينات كله لتوربينات القريبة وعلى المحولات. 
صنع 
عملية 

قبل أن يتم النظر في بناء توربينات الرياح الفردية ، يجب مصنعين تحديد منطقة مناسبة لتحديد مواقع مزارع الرياح. يجب أن تكون متسقة الرياح وسرعتها ويجب بانتظام أكثر من 15،5 ميلا في الساعة (25 كم / ساعة). إذا كانت الرياح أقوى خلال مواسم معينة ، ويفضل أن تكون أكبر أثناء فترات استخدام الكهرباء القصوى. في ممر ألتامونت كاليفورنيا ، على سبيل المثال ، موقع المزرعة أكبر شركة في العالم الرياح ، وطاقة الرياح قمم السرعة في فصل الصيف عندما يكون الطلب مرتفعا. في بعض المناطق في نيو انغلاند حيث يجري النظر في مزارع الرياح ، والرياح هي الاقوى في فصل الشتاء ، عند الحاجة 
والكنة هو قوي ، وشركة شل جوفاء الذي يحتوي على الأعمال الداخلية للتوربينات الرياح ، مثل حملة رمح الرئيسي وصندوق التروس و. ويحتوي أيضا على درجة السيطرة على شفرة ، والنظام الهيدروليكي الذي يتحكم في زاوية من ريش ، ومحرك ياو ، الذي يسيطر على الموقف من التوربينات بالنسبة لطاقة الرياح. والكنة نموذجي عن التوربينات الحالية يزن حوالي 22000 £. 
والكنة هو قوي ، وشركة شل جوفاء الذي يحتوي على الأعمال الداخلية للتوربينات الرياح ، مثل حملة رمح الرئيسي وصندوق التروس و. ويحتوي أيضا على درجة السيطرة على شفرة ، والنظام الهيدروليكي الذي يتحكم في زاوية من ريش ، ومحرك ياو ، الذي يسيطر على الموقف من التوربينات بالنسبة لطاقة الرياح. والكنة نموذجي عن التوربينات الحالية يزن حوالي 22000 £. 
تدفئة يزيد من استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية. مزارع الرياح تعمل بشكل أفضل في المناطق المفتوحة من المتداول قليلا الأرض تحيط بها الجبال. ويفضل هذه المناطق ، إذ لا يمكن أن توضع توربينات الرياح على التلال والتي لا تزال دون عائق الأشجار والأبنية ، وجبال تركيز تدفق الهواء ، وإنشاء نفق الرياح الطبيعية من الرياح أقوى وأسرع. ويجب أيضا أن توضع مزارع الرياح بالقرب من خطوط المرافق لتسهيل نقل الكهرباء لمحطة توليد الكهرباء المحلية. 
إعداد الموقع 

* 1 أينما مزرعة الرياح سيتم بناؤها ، وقطع الطرق لافساح الطريق لنقل قطع الغيار. في كل مكان التوربينات الرياح ، تم تصنيف الأرض ، وتعادل مساحة اللوحة. ومن ثم وضع قاعدة خرسانية في باطن الأرض ، تليها تركيب الكابلات تحت الأرض. هذه الكابلات ربط توربينات الرياح مع بعضها البعض في سلسلة ، وتواصل أيضا كل منهم إلى مركز التحكم عن بعد ، حيث يتم رصد في مزرعة الرياح ويتم إرسال الكهرباء لشركة الكهرباء. 

إقامة البرج 

* 2 على الرغم من أن أجزاء الصلب البرج يتم تصنيعها خارج الموقع في المصنع ، ويتم تجميعها عادة على الموقع. وانسحب الأجزاء معا قبل الانتصاب ، ويتم الاحتفاظ برج الأفقي حتى التنسيب. رافعة مصاعد برج في الموقف ، وشددت جميع البراغي ، ويتم اختبار الاستقرار عند الانتهاء. 

الباسنة كنة المحرك 

* 3 والكنة الألياف الزجاجية ، مثل البرج ، يتم تصنيعها خارج الموقع في مصنع. وخلافا للبرج ، ولكن ، أيضا وضعه معا في المصنع. شنت حملة رمح الداخلية لها طرق عمل رئيسي ، وعلبة التروس ، والملعب شفرة وياو الضوابط يتم تجميعها ومن ثم إلى إطار قاعدة. والكنة وانسحب بعد ذلك 
يتم تثبيت الأداة المساعدة مربع لكل توربين الرياح ونظام الاتصالات الكهربائية لتوليد الطاقة من الرياح في وقت واحد مع موضع الكنة وريش. الكابلات تمتد من الكنة إلى مربع فائدة ومنفعة من مربع الى مركز التحكم عن بعد. 
يتم تثبيت الأداة المساعدة مربع لكل توربين الرياح ونظام الاتصالات الكهربائية لتوليد الطاقة من الرياح في وقت واحد مع موضع الكنة وريش. الكابلات تمتد من الكنة إلى مربع فائدة ومنفعة من مربع الى مركز التحكم عن بعد. 
حول المعدات. في الموقع ، ورفع الكنة على البرج المنجزة واندفع في مكانها. 

شفرات الروتاري 

* يتم إنشاؤها 4 شفرات الألمنيوم انشقاقه ورقة من الألمنيوم معا ، في حين نحتت ريش خشبية لتشكيل المروحة الهوائية مماثلة في المقطع العرضي للجناح الطائرة. 
* 5 وحتى الآن على أكبر عدد من الشفرات ، ومع ذلك ، يتم تشكيلها من الألياف الزجاجية. صناعة الألياف الزجاجية هي عملية مضنية. مستعدة أولا ، التي هي في قالب نصفين مثل قذيفة البطلينوس ، شكل بعد مثل شفرة. يتم تطبيق التالي ، وهو خليط من الألياف الزجاجية ، الراتنج المركب إلى الأسطح الداخلية للقالب الذي يغلق في ذلك الحين. ويجب على خليط من الألياف الزجاجية الجافة ثم لعدة ساعات ، في حين تفعل ذلك ، والمثانة مليئة بالهواء داخل القالب يساعد على ابقاء شفرة شكله. بعد الألياف الزجاجية هو جاف ، ثم يتم فتح القالب ويتم إزالة المثانة. الإعداد النهائي للشفرة ينطوي على التنظيف ، والرملي ، وختم شطري ، واللوحة. 
* يتم عادة اندفع 6 ريش والكنة على بعد وقد وضعت على البرج. لأن الجمعية من الأسهل لإنجاز على أرض الواقع ، وأحيانا نصل ثلاثة محاور اثنين ريش انسحب على والكنة قبل رفعه ، واندفع النصل الثالثة على بعد الكنة في مكان. 

تركيب أنظمة التحكم 

* تم تثبيت 7 مربع لفائدة كل توربينات الرياح ونظام الاتصالات الكهربائية لتوليد الطاقة من الرياح في وقت واحد مع موضع الكنة وريش. الكابلات تمتد من الكنة إلى مربع فائدة ومنفعة من مربع الى مركز التحكم عن بعد. 

ضبط الجودة 

خلافا لمعظم عمليات التصنيع وإنتاج توربينات الرياح ينطوي على القليل جدا من القلق مع مراقبة الجودة. لانتاج كميات كبيرة من توربينات الرياح هو جديد إلى حد ما ، لم تحدد المعايير. الآن الجهود المبذولة في هذا المجال من جانب كل من الحكومة والشركات المصنعة. 

في حين أن توربينات الرياح في الخدمة تحسب للعمل 90 في المئة من الوقت ، لا يزال واجهت العديد من العيوب الهيكلية ، لا سيما مع ريش. الشقوق تظهر في بعض الأحيان بعد فترة وجيزة التصنيع. الميكانيكية فشل بسبب أخطاء المحاذاة والتجمع هو شائع. مجسات كهربائية وكثيرا ما تفشل بسبب قوة العواصف. الفرامل الهيدروليكية غير تميل الى ان تكون موثوقة ، ولكن أنظمة الكبح الهيدروليكي وغالبا ما تسبب مشاكل. ويجري حاليا وضع خطط لاستخدام التكنولوجيا الحالية من أجل حل هذه الصعوبات. 

توربينات الرياح لديهم جداول الصيانة الدورية وذلك للحد من الفشل. كل ثلاثة أشهر أنها تخضع للتفتيش ، ومرة كل ستة أشهر ومن المقرر إجراء فحوص الصيانة الرئيسية. هذا وعادة ما ينطوي التشحيم الأجزاء المتحركة وفحص مستوى الزيت في علبة التروس. ومن الممكن أيضا للعامل لاختبار النظام الكهربائي في الموقع وملاحظة أي مشاكل مع مولد أو الانضمامات. 
الفوائد البيئية 
وعيوب 

توربين الرياح التي تنتج الكهرباء من الرياح لا ينضب لا يخلق أي تلوث. وعلى سبيل المقارنة ، والفحم ، والنفط ، والغاز الطبيعي تنتج 1-2 رطل من ثاني أكسيد الكربون (وهو الانبعاثات التي تساهم في ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري والاحترار العالمي) لكل كيلوواط / ساعة المنتجة. عندما يتم استخدام طاقة الرياح لتلبية الاحتياجات الكهربائية ، ويتم تخفيض الاعتماد على الوقود الأحفوري لهذا الغرض. الانتاج الحالي من الكهرباء سنويا باستخدام توربينات الرياح (3.7 مليار كيلوواط / ساعة) اي ما يعادل أربعة ملايين برميل من النفط أو واحد مليون طن من الفحم. 

توربينات الرياح ليست خالية تماما من العيوب البيئية. كثير من الناس ينظر لها أن تكون unaesthetic ، وخاصة عندما يتم بناؤها بالقرب من مزارع الرياح الضخمة المناطق البرية البكر. وقد يقتل الطيور الموثقة ، وريش الطنين لا تنتج قدرا كبيرا من الضوضاء. جهود للحد من هذه الآثار تشمل اختيار المواقع التي لا تتطابق مع المناطق البرية أو مسارات هجرة الطيور وطرق البحث للحد من الضوضاء. 
المستقبل 

ويمكن للمستقبل فقط الحصول على أفضل لتوربينات الرياح. إمكانات الطاقة الريحية هو غير مستغلة الى حد كبير. الولايات المتحدة تقديرات وزارة الطاقة التي يمكن تحقيقها عشرة أضعاف كمية الكهرباء التي يتم إنتاجها حاليا بحلول عام 1995. بحلول عام 2005 ، سبعين مرة الانتاج الحالي هو ممكن. إذا كان هذا هو إنجازه ، فإن توربينات الرياح تمثل 10 في المئة من انتاج الكهرباء في الولايات المتحدة. 

الآن يجري البحث لزيادة المعرفة للموارد طاقة الرياح. وهذا ينطوي على اختبار مناطق أكثر وأكثر عن إمكانية وضع مزارع الرياح حيث تكون الرياح قوية وموثوق بها. في الواقع هناك خطط لزيادة العمر الافتراضي للآلة من خمس سنوات إلى 20 حتي 30 سنة ، وتحسين الكفاءة من ريش ، وتوفير أفضل الضوابط وتطوير القطارات محرك الأقراص الذي يستمر لمدة أطول ، والسماح لحماية أفضل وزيادة التأريض. وقد وضعت الولايات المتحدة وزارة الطاقة مؤخرا جدولا زمنيا لتنفيذ أحدث البحوث من أجل بناء توربينات الرياح مع تصنيف كفاءة أعلى مما هو ممكن الآن. (كفاءة من توربينات الرياح المثالي هو 59،3 في المئة ، وهذا هو ، يمكن التقاط 59،3 في المئة من طاقة الرياح. توربينات في الاستخدام الفعلي حوالي 30 في المئة كفاءة.) تعاقدت الولايات المتحدة أيضا وزارة الطاقة مع ثلاث شركات للبحث طرق للحد من عطل ميكانيكي. بدأ هذا المشروع في ربيع عام 1992 ، وسوف تمتد إلى نهاية القرن. 

وتوربينات الرياح تصبح أكثر انتشارا في السنوات المقبلة. أكبر شركة لتصنيع توربينات الرياح في العالم ، الولايات المتحدة Windpower ، خطط لتوسيع قدرة 420 ميجاوات من (4200 الآلات) إلى 800 ميغاواط (8000 آلات) بحلول عام 1995. انهم يخططون ل2000 ميغاواط (20000 آلات) بحلول عام 2000. غيرها من الشركات المصنعة توربينات الرياح أيضا خطة لزيادة أعداد المنتجة. وقد شكلت لجان دولية مؤلفة من العديد من الدول الصناعية لمناقشة إمكانات توربينات الرياح. كما تبذل الجهود لتزويد البلدان النامية مع توربينات الرياح الصغيرة مماثلة لتلك التي مارسيلو جاكوبس بنيت في 1920s. الدنمارك ، التي تنتج بالفعل 70 في المئة الى 80 في المئة من طاقة الرياح في أوروبا ، ووضع خطط لتوسيع تصنيع توربينات الرياح. وينبغي أن مطلع القرن انظر توربينات الرياح التي يتم وضعها بشكل صحيح وفعال ودائم ، وعديدة.


----------



## الحرف12 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور الله يزيد


----------



## dadakabdo (19 ديسمبر 2010)

_مشكور الله يزيد_​


----------



## المساوى السقاف (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## بيبرس العراق (6 أبريل 2011)

الشكر مرجوع لكم بحضوركم


----------



## صوت الجزيرة (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووور


----------



## العراقي المبدع (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخي على المقال


----------



## القاسم عبدة (27 أبريل 2011)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## دمحمودعرابي (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكور*

مشكوررررررررر جداااااااااا


----------



## ايمن الغابري (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ممتاز


----------



## manahil domi (28 ديسمبر 2012)

مفيد .. شكرا"


----------

